# First annual Love Life Fest!



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 25, 2015)

So excited!

All are invited to this very first event sponsored by The Counterculture Beatnik.

Starting small, it's a *one-day* event.

Very laid back, no fuss, no pretense and no egos...this event is truly a Bohemian gathering, where the mantra of the day is love, peace and saving the environment.

If you're in New Port Richey, FL this September 13, stop by!

Pot luck lunch (*everyone* is welcome to eat, whether or not you can contribute to lunch) and a free market, where everything is free, just take what you need and more.

Just visit LoveLifeFest for more info!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 31, 2015)

Gathering more and more necessities to give away and will be checking with a local restaurant about donating left over food.

Wish me luck!


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 16, 2015)

whoa! you are awesome for organizing!
and good luck!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks @RobHASboots !

I'm hoping for a nice turnout and plan to have it every year.


----------



## juliesunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

looks like an awesome event you're planning!
i'll be down in miami area...maybe i'll stop by if i can find a ride


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 20, 2015)

juliesunshine said:


> looks like an awesome event you're planning!
> i'll be down in miami area...maybe i'll stop by if i can find a ride



Great! Hope you can make it. 

Everyone is welcome to stay all day, or attend only the activity/ies they wish.

I judge an event a success based on how much all of us can turn people on to the idea of zero waste, not how many people show, so I'm expecting a very chill event.


----------



## gingerbreadman (Jul 26, 2015)

Fuck yeah. That's just north of my hometown. Details as of yet?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 26, 2015)

gingerbreadman said:


> Fuck yeah. That's just north of my hometown. Details as of yet?




Awesome...

Have a gander!

Hope to see you there!

http://lovelifefest.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 26, 2015)

hopefully it is successful


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 26, 2015)

That's only two hours away !
I'll be making plans to attend


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 27, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> hopefully it is successful


Whether or not it is deemed successful by the "social snobs" I'll be happy, no matter who shows up.

[emoji41]


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 27, 2015)

Milktoast said:


> That's only two hours away !
> I'll be making plans to attend


Awesome! Looking forward to meeting you!

[emoji111]


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 27, 2015)

Ugh, ugh...government and politics...

Due to insurance and permissions issues, the Fest is now at my house in my Yoga studio.

I know a couple of you who are localish were going to try and attend.

You'll need to RSVP to the event page on Facebook.

https://m.facebook.com/142337568798...6694/?type=1&source=44&refid=17&ref=bookmarks

This is why I detest the government, whether local or otherwise.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Sep 12, 2015)

The husband is sick, so I've had to cancel this event.

Pffft.


----------

